# rupes ibrid nano alternative



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys currently have a rupes bigfoot mkii lhr15 &bigfoot mini 75e

with more modern cars having so many curved panels and tighter areas I am needing an even smaller polisher :wall: 

I would love the rupes but cant justify that price!! 

I remember seeing a thread on here but can't find it, where someone had an alternative battery powered small polisher, can anyone remember it?

Other alternative option would be the shinemate rotary from CYC but would prefer this other option, thanks


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Was it the Proxxon? I got the shinemate, while it is very good and comes with a great kit in terms of pads etc, i did recently stump up the money for the Ibrid and it really is excellent. If the cost isnt justifiable then the shinemate makes a great alternative.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROXXON-2...d=401014625832&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Was it the Proxxon? I got the shinemate, while it is very good and comes with a great kit in terms of pads etc, i did recently stump up the money for the Ibrid and it really is excellent. If the cost isnt justifiable then the shinemate makes a great alternative.


Which shinemate is It?!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> Which shinemate is It?!


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html

This one bud:thumb: I have it and it's good but can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cheers for that chongo 


A rotary on areas where the paint is probably thin, that's an accident waiting to happen 
Lol


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

chongo said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html
> 
> This one bud:thumb: I have it and it's good but can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


I have this one too, but not really got to much use out of it. But what I have done has worked a treat.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> Cheers for that chongo
> 
> 
> A rotary on areas where the paint is probably thin, that's an accident waiting to happen
> Lol


I got this before I received my ibrid and it's easy to use just keep the speed down and a firm grip but it's brand new and fully redundant now I have the ibrid


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

chongo said:


> I got this before I received my ibrid and it's easy to use just keep the speed down and a firm grip but it's brand new and fully redundant now I have the ibrid


Ohhh I feel a 'for sale' coming on....


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwj_772dtOnYAhXsKMAKHSxpA3AQ9A4IlAE&adurl=


----------

